# Rear Brake Light Recall



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to let people know I had been told a couple of days ago that some of the LEDs in my rear brake light (the small strip on the boot below the spoiler) had snuffed it.

I phoned today to get a quote for a replacement and was told that the part had a recall on it so getting it replaced for free - Happy Days 

If no recall I would have had to pay £130 for replace and fit 

So be aware if this problem affects you make sure you enquire about the recall


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Brill! Not got the problem, but that's good to know.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Which dealer did you go to?


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow very interesting as i have had a few of the LED lights out on the strip light of my 2009 TDI for a few months now.
Better give Audi a ring in the morning and see what they say.
I will let you know how i get on.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> Which dealer did you go to?


Went to Glasgow. Very surprising! They'll normally try and fleece you at the drop of a hat! I wouldn't be surprised if the parts guy who told me was getting an ear bashing from his manager afterwards.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Monkey Hanger said:


> Wow very interesting as i have had a few of the LED lights out on the strip light of my 2009 TDI for a few months now.
> Better give Audi a ring in the morning and see what they say.
> I will let you know how i get on.


Please do. It would be interesting to see if they tell you the same


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I had one led out after a few months old!


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I had my changed during my service this year, the car was still under warranty...


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy Days, Spoke to Salisbury Audi this morning and indeed this part is under recall. Car is still under warranty , they are happy to replace the light FOC in January.
Nice christmas pressent Mr Audi


----------



## condorgrey1 (Dec 25, 2012)

hello all and Merry Christmas.

It is possible to upload the recall document ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This won't be a Recall it will be a Technical Bulletin . A Recall is processed through the DVLA with all owners being sent recorded notification.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> This won't be a Recall it will be a Technical Bulletin . A Recall is processed through the DVLA with all owners being sent recorded notification.


I'm sure you're right. Recalls with owners being notified is confined to safety issues. As the LED strip is only a secondary brake light it isn't really a safety issue.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

All I know is that the chap I spoke to said it was a recall. If I get something for free I'm not going to ask questions


----------



## logit (Aug 13, 2012)

My rear LED brake light doesn't seem to be working at all. Is this technical bulletin only something that would be covered under warranty, or could I get a free replacement out of warranty?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They are replacing them as mine is going in for new dash pod and getting done at thee same time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dino3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good news


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Has your dashpod failed, or is it a modification? I thought dashpod problems were more prone to Mk1s


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Had mine replaced on Tuesday of this week. All back in working order


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No major issue on the dash pod, just the trip computer was missing digits


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

My HLBL was replaced FOC during a routine service.

Volunteered by Audi Amersham [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

robokn said:


> No major issue on the dash pod, just the trip computer was missing digits


Do you get the later white digit one or do they have to replace like with like?


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Went to Audi with my 2007 tt 2.00 tfsi yesterday to book in for rear led recall as I have a bulb out :-/. All went well booked in for Thursday at 08.00 or so I thought !!!! Just had a call from Audi saying although you have a bulb out and it's knackered they can't fix it for free as it does not come under the chassis number ...... I'm so peed off as now I gotta fork out for a known fault. Can anyone suggest a way I can get this done or get the part myself ?


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

UPDATE ******

Got the LED brakelight myself from my brothers garage at trade price of £37.18 and fitted it myself !!!

Took all of 20 mins to fit 8) All done now and im happy again . . . . . .

Quick note just be careful when re-fitting boot cover as i knocked a sensor on the motor of the spoiler and the spoiler started to play up but that was due to me rushing the fitting of the cover just removed and put the sensor back and all back to perfect working order. . . . . .


----------



## klassiker (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think I've ever checked mine, no one has told me any are out, but I'm going to check them out tomorrow for sure. Shame Audi aren't recalling the window regulators on pre 09 models!


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes true as i have already had drivers side replaced :twisted:


----------



## GreyhoundTT (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers, thats useful information.


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have got this issue on mine

I will give them a call and hopefully get it covered under the recall if it is still applicable.



Bailey


----------



## ElliotM98 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi Bailey, 

How did you get on with the below? It's now 2021 lol and I've got a 2009 TTS with the same problem! Wondering if I can save a few quid and get it done under the recall too....



jamesbailey999 said:


> I have got this issue on mine
> 
> I will give them a call and hopefully get it covered under the recall if it is still applicable.
> 
> ...


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

ElliotM98 said:


> It's now 2021 lol and I've got a 2009 TTS with the same problem! Wondering if I can save a few quid and get it done under the recall too....


Probably not after this much time, but Audi recall "94F9" applies to 2009 - 2010 vehicles so it can't hurt to call?...


----------

